
Google Cloud Dataproc: Making Spark and Hadoop Easier, Faster, and Cheaper - kp25
http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2015/09/Google-Cloud-Dataproc-Making-Spark-and-Hadoop-Easier-Faster-and-Cheaper.html
======
vgt
Highlights:

\- Per minute billing

\- Industry-leading startup times (get a cluster up in under 90 seconds)

\- Fully integration with BigQuery, Bigtable, Cloud Logging, etc.

\- Use Preemptible VMs

\- Use GCS as your storage engine instead of HDFS (separation of storage and
compute, easy multitenancy/concurrency)

~~~
pentium10
how integrates with BigQuery?

